# Teacher reads student's homework about diabetes and diagnoses her own daughter!



## Becca (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.star-telegram.com/804/story/1882861.html

Before the winter break, students were to submit summaries of a disease that affects multiple organ systems in the body......Because of Trinh?s paper, the Southwest High School teacher learned that her daughter had juvenile diabetes and quickly got her medical attention that caught a life-threatening condition.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 11, 2010)

wow thats a great story Becca thanks for posting


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 11, 2010)

That's got to be worth an A*!!!


----------

